# Calling all Steve Potts owners...



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I started putting together a quick serial number database. Right now I have 20 bikes listed and would like to get more. Someday I'd like to post them online if I ever get a site going... Anyway, if youve got one, lets get your serial number listed. So far the range goes from #19 built in 1982 to number 258 built in September of 92 which is probably pretty close to the end of bikes with his name on the downtube.... And why not post a pic while youre here.  


Carsten, I dont have yours yet...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll help get it rolling. 

SP 984088 (Sept of 1984, frame #88), Fillet Brazed.









992258 (Sept of 1992, frame #258), Fillet Brazed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Carsten, I dont have yours yet...


i've tried hard but cannot read it, paint is too thick...

Edit: i can only see 5 numbers, not 6 like the others. it's either 01703 or 91703. latter is most likely and would make more sense but then the month of production would be missing...

sneak preview, still missing some parts (see sig...)

Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> i've tried hard but cannot read it, paint is too thick...
> 
> sneak preview, still missing some parts (see sig...)
> 
> Carsten


My bike! 


Looks good Carsten.

The serial number was hard to read on mine too. I had to hold it at an angle in good light. You might be able to put a piece of paper over the BB area and run (the side part) of a pencil over it to see if you can get a trace of it.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

COOL! I'm in!

989217, at least I think,

Paint's kind of thick down there also&#8230;..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> Edit: i can only see 5 numbers, not 6 like the others. it's either 01703 or 91703. latter is most likely and would make more sense but then the month of production would be missing...


But then the production number would be too high (#703)...hmmm...

Of course, this is also assuming Steve's naming convention is perfect, which I'm not sure it is.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Mine is from 1992, and was apparently a rush job, as he didn't bother with a serial number.  Also, it's TIGed not fillet brazed. Am I still in the club?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> But then the production number would be too high (#703)...hmmm...
> 
> Of course, this is also assuming Steve's naming convention is perfect, which I'm not sure it is.


yes, i also doubt that he has built that many frames in one year... anyways, with Steve being such a perfectionist i would be surprised if he did not keep track of the frames he has built?!

Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> yes, i also doubt that he has built that many frames in one year... anyways, with Steve being such a perfectionist i would be surprised if he did not keep track of the frames he has built?!
> 
> Carsten


He does have a couple 'little black books' with all the serial numbers and frame size. Pretty old school.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Mine is from 1992, and was apparently a rush job, as he didn't bother with a serial number.  Also, it's TIGed not fillet brazed. Am I still in the club?


Seeing as how he only made...what was it...10 of those 'Steelhead' frames, maybe they didn't need serial numbers?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Wow Springtime!!!*

Those white tires actually work on that bike :thumbsup:


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

Those aren't white, that's dust from all the ghost jumping. Good times.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Ha, too funny, at first glance they looked white.

a little dust looks right at home on that bike


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

crconsulting said:
 

> Ha, too funny, at first glance they looked white.
> 
> a little dust looks right at home on that bike


There is a bit of dust on the bike (but mostly scratches), but the tires are actually gray. They do look nice on the bike, and they work okay (definitely better tires out there).

I can't wait for the trees, flowers, and grass to look like that again. In fact I'd be happy with temp above the magic 32 degree mark. :|


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*here is #591237*

man! i sure dig that Steelhead of yours laffeux! those things are just straight tough looking, not to mention steve said he had to build them for the local rippers that would whup the lightweight filletbrazed bikes. I dig it for sure, thanks for sharing.

here is mine, #591237, the invoice for original sale from april 92, this bike matches the bigger one owned by Pottster and Steve himself.

ok, thanks for the thread and hard work FB.

nate


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll help get it rolling.
> 
> SP 984088 (Sept of 1984, frame #88), Fillet Brazed.
> 
> 992258 (Sept of 1992, frame #258), Fillet Brazed.


where's maroon?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> where's maroon?


It's in post #7


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> It's in post #7


i hope you meant eleven repaint? what happened to the tires,man those looked cool on it.

dang those bars felt good:thumbsup:

edit: err #12 at this point?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> edit: err #12 at this point?


It's Laffeaux's bike. I raced it for one of the CCCX series races though. That is one stiff riding bike. Oof. :arf:


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*Here's mine...*

...no serial number visible, a tig/fb'ed model. Delivered to me in February of 1992.

Just out of curiosity, how many of you are also original owners?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WTB-rider said:


> ...no serial number visible, a tig/fb'ed model. Delivered to me in February of 1992.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many of you are also original owners?


God that's a great bike.

There's got to be a serial number there...seems they're all hard to read under the thick paint. 

I wish I was an original owner of a Potts, but to be honest, I didn't really start getting into them until this forum came about. I have guys like you, Nate, and fillet_brazed to blame. 

Second owner of the 84, and 3rd owner of the 92 and my 90 CCR which I still need to get a decent picture of and post here.


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

I can't read/find the framenumbers of the two bikes we have. The big one is from july 1991, around 20 inch c-c. It is similar to the one cursivearmy has, only bigger and a few diffferent parts. In tat year it was called Limited Edition. The smaller one is my wife's X countryracer, 12 inch c-c. That one is fully tigwelded, using Ritchey tubing as far as I know. This is from april 1992. We both are the original owners, my wife still only rides this mtb.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> There is a bit of dust on the bike (but mostly scratches), but the tires are actually gray. They do look nice on the bike, and they work okay (definitely better tires out there).
> 
> I can't wait for the trees, flowers, and grass to look like that again. In fact I'd be happy with temp above the magic 32 degree mark. :|


is it the pic or the seat angle is rather steep for a potts?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many of you are also original owners?


Not I. When these bikes were new I was too broke to afford one. Back in the day, it was a pretty big stretch for me to come up with a $1100 to buy a KHS. I could only dream of the cool bikes that I saw in the magazine ads.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Pottser said:


> The smaller one is my wife's X countryracer, 12 inch c-c. That one is fully tigwelded, using Ritchey tubing as far as I know.


just curious, what diameter seat post does it take? 27.0mm?

Carsten


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Carsten said:


> just curious, what diameter seat post does it take? 27.0mm?
> 
> Carsten


27.0 it is.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WTB-rider said:


> 27.0 it is.


Ah, good to know.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Not I. When these bikes were new I was too broke to afford one. Back in the day, it was a pretty big stretch for me to come up with a $1100 to buy a KHS. I could only dream of the cool bikes that I saw in the magazine ads.


$1100 was the cost of the frame, Type II fork and WTB greaseguard BB when I bought mine. Brakes, headset, 2 sets of bars/stems, etc increased the price. I swapped in the wheels and drivetrain from my Wicked Fat Chance. I got married in September of '91 and this bike was a combo wedding/Christmas/birthday gift from my wife.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

WTB-rider said:


> 27.0 it is.


thanks. mine needs a 27.0 too and FB meant that may indicate that it is a Ritchey seat tube. Steve Potts though thought it would be a 27.2 seat tube and other frames need 26.8 i've heard....

Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> thanks. mine needs a 27.0 too and FB meant that may indicate that it is a Ritchey seat tube. Steve Potts though thought it would be a 27.2 seat tube and other frames need 26.8 i've heard....
> 
> Carsten


The FB frames (like yours) should be a 26.8.

I'll have to double check my TIG'ed CCR.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> The FB frames (like yours) should be a 26.8.
> 
> I'll have to double check my TIG'ed CCR.


I am pretty sure my TIG'ed CCR has a 26.8 post. It is from 95, ser. 9557


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> The FB frames (like yours) should be a 26.8.
> 
> I'll have to double check my TIG'ed CCR.


the 26.8 Suntour XC fits too loose and i would almost close the clamp slot if i would tight it properly. all 27.2 seat posts i have tried (XT, Syncros Ti, Campa) are too thick...

Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> the 26.8 Suntour XC fits too loose and i would almost close the clamp slot if i would tight it properly. all 27.2 seat posts i have tried (XT, Syncros Ti, Campa) are too thick...
> 
> Carsten


Interesting. The 26.8 Suntour XC fit fine in mine, a 27.0 Ringle was...snuger (if that's a word).


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many of you are also original owners?


Back in those days I was riding more than I was working 

I managed to scrape together enough to buy a few nice bikes but the WTB Bikes were just a several hundred dollars more out of reach than I had at the time.....

I can still hear the echoes of that song, hows that young man blues song go...
"a young man ain't got nothin' in the world these days"


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Carsten said:


> the 26.8 Suntour XC fits too loose and i would almost close the clamp slot if i would tight it properly. all 27.2 seat posts i have tried (XT, Syncros Ti, Campa) are too thick...
> 
> Carsten


Mine's the same way. With a 26.8 when it's clamped down all the way, the slot is almost closed. Maybe almost touching, but I believe these were all hand reamed and this is just a "manufacturing tolerance" when I tried a 27.0 it seemed pretty tight to me.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> is it the pic or the seat angle is rather steep for a potts?


Yes, the angles are steeper than a typical Potts. The story goes that a group of guys in Marin wanted Steve to build them bikes that had steeper angles, sturdier, and stiffer than a typical Potts. Steve made 12 of these farmes (called the Steelhead), and supposedly they're all the same size. So it's not a very standard bike for Steve, but does have several WTB nicities (roller cams front and rear, Potts stem, WTB bar, and WTB hubs).

It rides nicely. I enjoy it.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> I can still hear the echoes of that song, hows that young man blues song go..."a young man ain't got nothin' in the world these days"


Nice - I think a little Mose Allison flowing out of the speakers is on call for tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

Carsten said:


> just curious, what diameter seat post does it take? 27.0mm?
> 
> Carsten


My wife's bike uses a 27.0 seatpost just like my fb-one. A nice story from the first days of this bike. I live in Europe and ordered a suntourpost XC overhere to bulld this frame. I wasn't really happy with the length so I asked Steve to build me a WTBpost with a suntourhead a little longer to be sure. Two weeks after receiving the frame Steve came over to Europe for a meeting with Specialized 15 km from our house. He managed to take the right size post and exchange those in the hotel where we met. The same weeks Jacquie P was coming over to race the Grundig races in Belgium, Netherlands, etc. She stayed at our really small apartment in Delft. She heard about the seatpost and asked Charlie to build us a fixedanglepost which we should file down ourselves in the right angle. She arrived two/three days later than we exchanged posts with Steve. I still thank Steve and Charlie a lot for this super fast service. And yes we had a great time going to all those races with Jacquie.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Carsten said:


> thanks. mine needs a 27.0 too and FB meant that may indicate that it is a Ritchey seat tube. Steve Potts though thought it would be a 27.2 seat tube and other frames need 26.8 i've heard....
> 
> Carsten


Mine is definately a 27.0 and it is a Ritchey seat tube if that helps.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*How cool...*

...would it be for us to converge on Steve's shop with our bikes as a testimony to his incredible talent? Phoenix owners would have to be included as well.

There were several cool conversations with Steve during the build process ranging from bikes to fishing for Steelhead and Striped Bass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> ...would it be for us to converge on Steve's shop with our bikes as a testimony to his incredible talent? Phoenix owners would have to be included as well.
> 
> There were several cool conversations with Steve during the build process ranging from bikes to fishing for Steelhead and Striped Bass. :thumbsup:


That actually sounds great  And I could join in too with my Phoenix, since most Potts' out there are too big for me (still have the 12" Phoenix SE in agony slow process)... Pottser and I will share a plane and count us in


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Excellent work guys! 40 posts with only one solid serial number and a mugshot of Jeroen. Great!  (and some really nice bike pics)

So far since this post Ive added about 3 more including CRConsulting's. So I think we have 24 now. Im able to deduce that approximately 30 fillet brazed frames were made in '88. 

Keep em coming. Flashlights help a lot, the pencil method that Rumpfy mentioned might help too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Excellent work guys! 40 posts with only one solid serial number and a mugshot of Jeroen. Great!  (and some really nice bike pics)
> 
> So far since this post Ive added about 3 more including CRConsulting's. So I think we have 24 now. Im able to deduce that approximately 30 fillet brazed frames were made in '88.
> 
> Keep em coming. Flashlights help a lot, the pencil method that Rumpfy mentioned might help too.


I tried to set a good example.

Lots of pictures...but no one was able to read the serial number. :skep:

Gotta put in a little work to read it. If it were me, I'd want to know what the serial number on my SP was.

Perhaps a trip to SP's is in order to get all the serial numbers off his bikes too.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> COOL! I'm in!
> 
> 989217, at least I think,
> 
> Paint's kind of thick down there also.....


this is such a beautifull bike.. that's my favourite VRC mtbr.com bike.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> this is such a beautifull bike.. that's my favourite VRC mtbr.com bike.


That is a neat one. That "seafoam green" has really grown on me. Now I love it. The story on the capture of this one is great too.

CRC, where is this taken. Neat pic there in the background.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Mine's the same way. With a 26.8 when it's clamped down all the way, the slot is almost closed. Maybe almost touching, but I believe these were all hand reamed and this is just a "manufacturing tolerance" when I tried a 27.0 it seemed pretty tight to me.


When I ordered my bike, Steve asked me what post I would be using and at the time I was a big fan of the IRD post. When I told him that there was dead silence on the other end of the line, after a long pause he told me he hand reamed his seat tubes for 2 posts, either the Suntour XC or the WTB fixed angle. Since the build had already exceeded the budget I had set, I went a little cheaper and ordered the Suntour(which is a great seatpost)
Unfortunately, I never got around to getting the WTB post, I figured that stuff would always be around, never dreamed Steve and Charlie would get the shaft the way they did.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> this is such a beautifull bike.. that's my favourite VRC mtbr.com bike.


Thanks! I've been debating whether to repaint it (same color) or leave it at as is....

what do you guy's think?

original paint with all its character from years of riding or repaint for that NOS finish?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

crconsulting said:


> Mine's the same way. With a 26.8 when it's clamped down all the way, the slot is almost closed. Maybe almost touching, but I believe these were all hand reamed and this is just a "manufacturing tolerance" when I tried a 27.0 it seemed pretty tight to me.


in the meantime i got a 27.0mm Suntour XC and it fits perfectly. the 26.8 deffo is too small.

an update on the build. almost there, just waiting for the silver WTB hubs, skinwall tires (maybe, on that one i really like all black tires) and the cloth bar tape.



















Carsten


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That is a neat one. That "seafoam green" has really grown on me. Now I love it. The story on the capture of this one is great too.
> 
> CRC, where is this taken. Neat pic there in the background.


ahhhhh....
you noticed, theres a story there.

It originally hung on the wall at one of the first shops to carry mtb's in San Francisco, Mountain Avenue (on 9th avenue). It has been signed by each person in CK's picture including Craig Mitchell (who's no longer with us)

Gene (I dont remember his last name) and Mountain Avenue was one of the original Cunningham dealer's along with all kinds of great early brands. Nice guy too. In fact he had a really unique Cunningham. I wonder what ever happened to him, I had heard he moved up to Petaluma. Anyways, he had his own custom built 'ham on display at his shop it was painted a very unique green cammo. and unlike any other Cunningham I have ever seen since. almost like a trials bike, but not really....

Gene then sold the shop and it hung on the wall for years until Mountain Avenue on 9th closed. The picture made its way to Park Cyclery on Haight St. when Park closed, I bought it from Paul who I had become friends with, and its been in my garage for years.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Thanks! I've been debating whether to repaint it (same color) or leave it at as is....
> 
> what do you guy's think?
> 
> original paint with all its character from years of riding or repaint for that NOS finish?


I say leave it. I really like that patina and character on an old classic.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'll second the 'leave it' CR.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> in the meantime i got a 27.0mm Suntour XC and it fits perfectly. the 26.8 deffo is too small.
> 
> an update on the build. almost there, just waiting for the silver WTB hubs, skinwall tires (maybe, on that one i really like all black tires) and the cloth bar tape.
> 
> Carsten


Looks amazing Carsten! :thumbsup:

Gotta go with tan walls on principal. 

Are you planning to ride it at all? Might be too nice to ride, actually.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll second the 'leave it' CR.


maybe I'll just put the SP decals on it
it's looking a little naked compared to all the other ones....


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Gotta go with tan walls on principal.


Rumpfy's bike!

Given how much care you're putting into the rest of the build, blackwall tires seem, and look, wrong.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> maybe I'll just put the SP decals on it
> it's looking a little naked compared to all the other ones....


Yeah, I debated about putting decals back on mine too.

I decided not to because it makes it so absolutely subtle...people 'not in the know' wouldn't take a second glance at it....missing the fact its truly a work of art.

Hell, thats how you ended up with yours pretty much. If the decals were still on it, theres a good chance that more people would have noticed the bike and either make an offer on the bike, or clue the guy into the fact that he had something of value....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

dick said:


> Rumpfy's bike!


My bike! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> My bike! :smilewinkgrin:


My bike! rft: :yesnod: :smilewinkgrin:

Carsten


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Are you planning to ride it at all? Might be too nice to ride, actually.


i think any bike should be ridden, that's what they are made for. rode the s**t out of it in the Houston mountains, crashed it, frame is bent. who cares, prefer the Klein ride anyways...

Carsten


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Carsten said:


> an update on the build. almost there, just waiting for the silver WTB hubs, skinwall tires (maybe, on that one i really like all black tires) and the cloth bar tape.Carsten


Oh man that bike looks Awsome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> My bike! rft: :yesnod: :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Carsten


Hahaha!

Yes...your bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Thanks! I've been debating whether to repaint it (same color) or leave it at as is....
> 
> what do you guy's think?
> 
> original paint with all its character from years of riding or repaint for that NOS finish?


leave it as it is.:thumbsup: what's the length of that top tube, chainstays and wheelbase?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> leave it as it is.:thumbsup: what's the length of that top tube, chainstays and wheelbase?


Looks like...

22.25" on the top tube
17" Chainstay's
41" wheelbase
19" Seat tube C-T

I'll have to measure the angle's on this thing sometime be interesting to compare with other's


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> Looks like...
> 
> 22.25" on the top tube
> 17" Chainstay's
> ...


With all the NorCal Potts and the few C'Hams hanging around here...there really should be a PottingHam gathering some time.

It'd be interesting to compare bikes.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Looks like...
> 
> 22.25" on the top tube
> 17" Chainstay's
> ...


71/72? all my bikes have your numbers.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> With all the NorCal Potts and the few C'Hams hanging around here...


It's a good thing there are still a few floating around in Nor Cal eh...



Rumpfy said:


> there really should be a PottingHam gathering some time. It'd be interesting to compare bikes.


Sure WTB lovefest would be cool.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> It's a good thing there are still a few floating around in Nor Cal eh...


I've not been able to get my hands on enough of them.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> With all the NorCal Potts and the few C'Hams hanging around here...there really should be a PottingHam gathering some time.
> 
> It'd be interesting to compare bikes.


- All ya gotta do is take a gander in Fb's garage.......  NICE bikes guy's, I'll find one 
that fits someday.


----------



## djcnwriding (Aug 7, 2005)

*Senor Potts*

Steve makes some kicking frames. I've started on a phoenix in 96' and got a STEVE POTTS custom ti in 03~. Both have been nice to me, especially the phoenix. the ti is nice but the steel phoenix ride is superb.


----------



## CA Peddler (Nov 20, 2006)

*I can't read my Pott's serial #'s!*

Geesh, Steve's welding was sure better than his number stamping. The last few #'s on mine are on top of each other. It looks like... SP 1086_26....maybe 126? Although Cycle Art duplicated the original paint scheme for me ($$$$) it's not the paint that's covering it up. It's just a poorly done stamping. I'll post bike photos later, but mine is a purple/aqua? fade....under chain stay roller cam....I have the drop bars/gooseneck stem and the standard stem/bars....both painted to match. Can anyone decifer these?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

CA Peddler said:


> Can anyone decifer these?


Such a tease! More pictures please.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CA Peddler said:


> Geesh, Steve's welding was sure better than his number stamping. The last few #'s on mine are on top of each other. It looks like... SP 1086_26....maybe 126? Although Cycle Art duplicated the original paint scheme for me ($$$$) it's not the paint that's covering it up. It's just a poorly done stamping. I'll post bike photos later, but mine is a purple/aqua? fade....under chain stay roller cam....I have the drop bars/gooseneck stem and the standard stem/bars....both painted to match. Can anyone decifer these?


Very nice. Thanks. It looks like the phone must have rang while smacking in that second to last number.  Well, I have 586122 which means May of '86 and the 122nd made, so it could very well be #126.

Cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

here we have feb 88 nummba 173 or 288173


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Cycleshark said:


> here we have feb 88 nummba 173 or 288173


he's alive 

i know there's at least one more!

Carsten


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> here we have feb 88 nummba 173 or 288173


oh man. Youre mean sharky.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

a warm color for nummba 165 in those cold winter days of january 88


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

that's the one i like most...

some more pics but it is really time to buy a digital camera Pete!

Carsten


----------



## CA Peddler (Nov 20, 2006)

*Thanks for the responses!*

Wow, this site and postings are new to me...pretty cool....I got responses and a great photo! Thanks so much! I saw that I could create a profile with photos....maybe I will. I've got a lot of bikes. Two of my projects were actually featured in Mountain Bike Action years ago (more on that later...."brag") OK, I've attached some old photos of the bike taken back in 1986 at one our pancake breakfast events. This was before it was GIVEN to me as someone's old junk....yes it's true. I wish I still had the original Hi E hubs.....(hi flange-low-flange in the back) I only need a few more parts to assemble it. My daily ride is a Phoenix from the same era. I guess I should flip it over and check the serial # there too. Funny, I never thought of looking until I saw this thread. Thanks agin for helping me date my Potts!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CA Peddler said:


> Geesh, Steve's welding was sure better than his number stamping. The last few #'s on mine are on top of each other. It looks like... SP 1086_26....maybe 126? Although Cycle Art duplicated the original paint scheme for me ($$$$) it's not the paint that's covering it up. It's just a poorly done stamping. I'll post bike photos later, but mine is a purple/aqua? fade....under chain stay roller cam....I have the drop bars/gooseneck stem and the standard stem/bars....both painted to match. Can anyone decifer these?


Nice!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CA Peddler said:


> Wow, this site and postings are new to me...pretty cool....I got responses and a great photo! Thanks so much! I saw that I could create a profile with photos....maybe I will. I've got a lot of bikes. Two of my projects were actually featured in Mountain Bike Action years ago (more on that later...."brag") OK, I've attached some old photos of the bike taken back in 1986 at one our pancake breakfast events. This was before it was GIVEN to me as someone's old junk....yes it's true. I wish I still had the original Hi E hubs.....(hi flange-low-flange in the back) I only need a few more parts to assemble it. My daily ride is a Phoenix from the same era. I guess I should flip it over and check the serial # there too. Funny, I never thought of looking until I saw this thread. Thanks agin for helping me date my Potts!


Beautiful bike.

We're looking forward to more photos and stories are always welcome! :thumbsup:

A free Potts doesn't suck.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cycleshark said:


> here we have feb 88 nummba 173 or 288173


Nice of you to share and revive the thread Pete.


----------



## CA Peddler (Nov 20, 2006)

*Thanks Rumpfy*

I need to figure out how to navigate and use this site. As I said, it's all new to me. I'm getting email responses.....pretty cool. I posted some photos late last year in a "build a retro" thread and never heard a word. This is a really nice way to be united with other Potts owners. The photos are spectacular! Thanks for initiating me. I've met Steve Potts a few times. Once at Interbike years ago and again at his shop. What a nice guy! I got him and Mark Slate to sign my copy of Mountain Bike....May-June 1986, Vol.1, No. 6. They were the feature article....."Off Road Drop Bars" was a photo and caption on the cover. It's nice to have old the mags to help in my restorations.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*CA Peddler -*

Nice bike, but I'm afraid it's too big for you. You should sell it. To me. Cheap. 

- Welcome aboard MTBR.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CA Peddler said:


> Wow, this site and postings are new to me...pretty cool....I got responses and a great photo! Thanks so much! I saw that I could create a profile with photos....maybe I will. I've got a lot of bikes. Two of my projects were actually featured in Mountain Bike Action years ago (more on that later...."brag") OK, I've attached some old photos of the bike taken back in 1986 at one our pancake breakfast events. This was before it was GIVEN to me as someone's old junk....yes it's true. I wish I still had the original Hi E hubs.....(hi flange-low-flange in the back) I only need a few more parts to assemble it. My daily ride is a Phoenix from the same era. I guess I should flip it over and check the serial # there too. Funny, I never thought of looking until I saw this thread. Thanks agin for helping me date my Potts!


Ive seen that one. I think we've talked via email a few years ago. I remember you telling me that the bike was given to you. Pretty bike.

Post shots of your Phoenix in the Phoenix thread when you get a chance.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> here we have feb 88 nummba 173 or 288173


Wow, that one looks like the 26" wheel twin to Steve's road bike with mini-cams.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

My fb NOS Potts is still a work in progress - any leads welcome.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> My fb NOS Potts is still a work in progress - any leads welcome.


Your quota is filled. You're done pal.


----------



## CA Peddler (Nov 20, 2006)

*A few newer photos*

The previous photos I posted were taken back in '86. Here are some new ones as the restoration progresses. When I got the bike it had been painted a metal flake red. I gave Cycle Art the frame and the original photos. This is the result. I'd sure like to find original brake levers and shifters for the drop bars and I wonder what quick releases were used....Campi?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CA Peddler said:


> The previous photos I posted were taken back in '86. Here are some new ones as the restoration progresses. When I got the bike it had been painted a metal flake red. I gave Cycle Art the frame and the original photos. This is the result. I'd sure like to find original brake levers and shifters for the drop bars and I wonder what quick releases were used....Campi?


Fantastic!

Beautiful resto on that. :thumbsup:


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, its not exactly a mountain bike, but here is my vintage Potts roadie. The bike was built in 1988 and has an 8 speed dura-ace drivetrain. Pretty much the usual Potts frame construction, including a WTB/Chris King greaseguard headset, and greaseguard bottom bracket. The crankset is what the revisionist roadies call a compact, but we call 110mm standard. Its the Trek Matrix-branded Cooks from a bit later than most of the rest of the bike. Serial number is 1288196.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

datawhacker said:


> Well, its not exactly a mountain bike, but here is my vintage Potts roadie. The bike was built in 1988 and has an 8 speed dura-ace drivetrain. Pretty much the usual Potts frame construction, including a WTB/Chris King greaseguard headset, and greaseguard bottom bracket. The crankset is what the revisionist roadies call a compact, but we call 110mm standard. Its the Trek Matrix-branded Cooks from a bit later than most of the rest of the bike. Serial number is 1288196.


speechless


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Beauty, Don. I'll add that to the database.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Classy.
You've got yourself a sneaky couple of Potts'.


----------



## CARP (Apr 29, 2006)

Those bikes are awesome! Is this the same Steve Potts that made the "Potts Mod" hollow stem shim bolt for freestylin' in the 80's? I had that on my Hutch TrickStar and Redline RL 20II. Did he make any BMX frames or other BMX modifications? What a great "Bikeman". Once again, those bikes are great!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

CARP said:


> Those bikes are awesome! Is this the same Steve Potts that made the "Potts Mod" hollow stem shim bolt for freestylin' in the 80's? I had that on my Hutch TrickStar and Redline RL 20II. Did he make any BMX frames or other BMX modifications? What a great "Bikeman". Once again, those bikes are great!


Same name, different man.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Classy.
> You've got yourself a sneaky couple of Potts'.


Someone needs to post photos of that other one...two Potts and neither is a (single) mountain bike. Pretty cool.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

I am the proud, original, and only owner of Steve Potts #SP486117. I have had it since July 1, 1986 when I picked it up from Mark Slate's house. Steve and Mark designed the paint scheme for me using the colors that I had selected. It is my only mountain bike and I still ride it on a regular basis.

MB in southern California


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Retro MB said:


> I am the proud, original, and only owner of Steve Potts #SP486117. I have had it since July 1, 1986 when I picked it up from Mark Slate's house. Steve and Mark designed the paint scheme for me using the colors that I had selected. It is my only mountain bike and I still ride it on a regular basis.
> 
> MB in southern California


hmm, really nice! thanks for posting and welcome here too! black original rollercams and fixed angle seat post :thumbsup:

Carsten


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> I am the proud, original, and only owner of Steve Potts #SP486117. I have had it since July 1, 1986 when I picked it up from Mark Slate's house. Steve and Mark designed the paint scheme for me using the colors that I had selected. It is my only mountain bike and I still ride it on a regular basis.
> 
> MB in southern California


Wow! What a beauty. That definitely makes my top 5 list.  Very cool. Thanks for sharing.

The paint looks like the 87 WTB Trek Team bikes. Maybe this inspired the paint on those??


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The paint looks like the 87 WTB Trek Team bikes. Maybe this inspired the paint on those??


That is right! I told Steve and Mark Slate that I wanted a blue, black, and white bike, but that they could figure out the design. The frame, fork, and stem went out to be completely painted blue, returned to Steve so that he could mask the white areas, and then were finished with the black pin striping. Mark told me that they would never paint another one like it (to keep it one of a kind), but that they liked the design so much that they were going to paint their WTB/Trek team bikes similar to it with reverse colors.

By the way, I also have a WTB team jersey from 1987.

MB


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> I am the proud, original, and only owner of Steve Potts #SP486117. I have had it since July 1, 1986 when I picked it up from Mark Slate's house. Steve and Mark designed the paint scheme for me using the colors that I had selected. It is my only mountain bike and I still ride it on a regular basis.
> 
> MB in southern California


That's a beauty!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> That is right! I told Steve and Mark Slate that I wanted a blue, black, and white bike, but that they could figure out the design. The frame, fork, and stem went out to be completely painted blue, returned to Steve so that he could mask the white areas, and then were finished with the black pin striping. Mark told me that they would never paint another one like it (to keep it one of a kind), but that they liked the design so much that they were going to paint their WTB/Trek team bikes similar to it with reverse colors.
> 
> By the way, I also have a WTB team jersey from 1987.
> 
> MB


Very nice. I have an 87 WTB-Trek bike, I'll snap off some pics. It was also painted by Steve. I'd love to see some more pics of yours, too.

Thats a recent picture right? It sure looks to be in great shape.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> I am the proud, original, and only owner of Steve Potts #SP486117. I have had it since July 1, 1986 when I picked it up from Mark Slate's house. Steve and Mark designed the paint scheme for me using the colors that I had selected. It is my only mountain bike and I still ride it on a regular basis.
> 
> MB in southern California


A classic amongst classics!

You know you got it right the first time when you've been on the same bike for 20+ years.

Fantastic from front to back. :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> I am the proud, original, and only owner of Steve Potts #SP486117. I have had it since July 1, 1986 when I picked it up from Mark Slate's house. Steve and Mark designed the paint scheme for me using the colors that I had selected. It is my only mountain bike and I still ride it on a regular basis.
> 
> MB in southern California


wow, the geometry: the bb seems smack in the middle of the (short)wheelbase. should be a technical trail monster.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Very nice. I have an 87 WTB-Trek bike, I'll snap off some pics. It was also painted by Steve. I'd love to see some more pics of yours, too.
> 
> Thats a recent picture right? It sure looks to be in great shape.


Thanks Fillet. I took the pictures today. I have posted more in my member gallery. I hope you like them.

http://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=355195

It is my understanding that Steve didn't actually paint his frames, but that he sent them out to one of the main painters in the Bay Area. I remember that it was one of the companies that we all knew about in the 80s, but now I forget. I could be wrong though. I know that mine went out from Steve's shop for painting, returned for masking, and went out again.

MB


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> Thanks Fillet. I took the pictures today. I have posted more in my member gallery. I hope you like them.
> 
> http://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=355195
> 
> ...


Amazing. How have you been able to keep it in such great shape all these years?

Hardly looks like it's got 500 miles on it!

Very impressive.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> Thanks Fillet. I took the pictures today. I have posted more in my member gallery. I hope you like them.
> 
> http://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=355195
> 
> ...


nice shots. I love the classic Marin bar position there. I dont know if I could get used to that.

Steve did do some paint and was very good at it but he must not have liked it as much as he did other things. He painted the WTB team bikes and did some of the more intricate paint jobs with masking. That was kind of his specialty it seems. But yeah, youre right as far as I know, D&D did most of his paint.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Is it my faulty perception or does that fork have a lot of rake on it?

Penguano


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> Thanks Fillet. I took the pictures today. I have posted more in my member gallery. I hope you like them.


Wow! Nicely buffed out head badge. Was just talking to Steve a few minutes ago about that badge - said he spent a lot of time hand cutting those badges.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> nice shots. I love the classic Marin bar position there. I dont know if I could get used to that.


It's almost like a flat bar version of a WTB drop bar.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> It's almost like a flat bar version of a WTB drop bar.


Yeah, I was noticing that. On a rough downhill on a real muddy, wet day that might make me a little nervous about slipping off. Reminds me of a road bike (motorcycyle).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> Is it my faulty perception or does that fork have a lot of rake on it?
> 
> Penguano


yeah. the shallow front angle works well w/ lots of rake.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yeah, I was noticing that. On a rough downhill on a real muddy, wet day that might make me a little nervous about slipping off. Reminds me of a road bike (motorcycyle).


Your hands don't slip off your WTB drops, do they? 

And besides, who's going to ride that beauty on a real muddy, wet day


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Your hands don't slip off your WTB drops, do they?
> 
> And besides, who's going to ride that beauty on a real muddy, wet day


no sir, but they also have the little "hook" there at the bottom to help out. 

in reality, theyre really not angled down all that much...


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

ssmike said:


> It's almost like a flat bar version of a WTB drop bar.


or what happens when the bar clamp bolt isn't tightened


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Wow! Nicely buffed out head badge. Was just talking to Steve a few minutes ago about that badge - said he spent a lot of time hand cutting those badges.


Interestingly, the previous owner of the bike attached to the headbadge below said he spent a lot of time doing some (alot?) of the work to the early badges while spending time as a shop rat/helper for Steve back when he was in high school.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Amazing. How have you been able to keep it in such great shape all these years?
> 
> Hardly looks like it's got 500 miles on it!
> 
> Very impressive.


If you look closely at the pictures in my member galley, you will see quite a few nicks and scratches, and the photos do not show the small "sandblasting" nicks around the wheel areas. That said, there are a few reasons that it looks the way it does even though it was raced for a few years and is still ridden as my primary bike: 1) I live in southern California and don't ride in the rockiest or muddiest of terrain; 2) I am a wussy descender and have rarely crashed hard; 3) some components are somewhat new; 4) I used to wash it after nearly every ride; 5) I recently took components off the frame, washed it, polished it, and waxed it; and most important 6) Steve provided a GREAT coat of paint. :thumbsup:

MB


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> nice shots. I love the classic Marin bar position there. I dont know if I could get used to that.


I ran a Cook Bros. titanium flat bar with typical (minimal) bend and bar ends for more than a decade, but recently switched back to the original WTB bar due to pain in my palms on long (and sometime short) rides. The WTB bars are adjusted to the point where my hands naturaly want to be positioned. As a result, I am much more comfortable and even more confident on the bike than I have been in many years. Because it is a natural position and the grips are so grippy, my hands do not want to slide off as some may fear. You would be surprised if you tried bars like this and adjusted them to your natural position.

MB


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> If you look closely at the pictures in my member galley, you will see quite a few nicks and scratches, and the photos do not show the small "sandblasting" nicks around the wheel areas. That said, there are a few reasons that it looks the way it does even though it was raced for a few years and is still ridden as my primary bike: 1) I live in southern California and don't ride in the rockiest or muddiest of terrain; 2) I am a wussy descender and have rarely crashed hard; 3) some components are somewhat new; 4) I used to wash it after nearly every ride; 5) I recently took components off the frame, washed it, polished it, and waxed it; and most important 6) Steve provided a GREAT coat of paint. :thumbsup:
> 
> MB


Well, of the 5 pages of Potts on this thread (and other pages with some amazing examples), this is easily one of the finer SP's to hit these pages. Thank you again for sharing, I think we're all getting a kick out of it. :thumbsup:

**EDIT** question answered while writing this post. 

How do you like riding with that handle bar set up with the downward sweep? That would spook me a bit I think.

I run mine back with a slight up sweep...


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> nice shots. I love the classic Marin bar position there. I dont know if I could get used to that.
> 
> Steve did do some paint and was very good at it but he must not have liked it as much as he did other things. He painted the WTB team bikes and did some of the more intricate paint jobs with masking. That was kind of his specialty it seems. But yeah, youre right as far as I know, D&D did most of his paint.


Mine was painted by _Cycledelix_ in Mill Valley. The lady's name was Caroline, I think she's Gravy's sister?


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks to the Vintage, Retro, Classic forum, I have now found out about the Keyesville Classic race. I am looking forward to getting my 86 Potts back on the race course in 08. Maybe I'll even wear my 1986 WTB team jersey (it is still in good shape). It will be cool to meet some you you guys and get out on the trail together. :thumbsup: 

MB


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> Thanks to the Vintage, Retro, Classic forum, I have now found out about the Keyesville Classic race. I am looking forward to getting my 86 Potts back on the race course in 08. Maybe I'll even wear my 1986 WTB team jersey (it is still in good shape). It will be cool to meet some you you guys and get out on the trail together. :thumbsup:
> 
> MB


Nice! Well, we're all looking forward to seeing that Potts first hand!
It'll be good to have another VRC'er out there with us.

If you do a search in the VRC for 'Keyesville', there are some cool recap threads.

2007: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=279393

2006: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=174586

2005: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=85795


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

And I guess I can add my finished product to this thread:


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> And I guess I can add my finished product to this thread:


Gorgeous!!! Do you actually ride this one?

MB


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> Gorgeous!!! Do you actually ride this one?
> 
> MB


Thanks. 

I haven't yet...just finished it over the weekend.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

OT ... but did Potts (or Ritchey) make (m)any frames in a 14-15" c-c seattube?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

holden said:


> OT ... but did Potts (or Ritchey) make (m)any frames in a 14-15" c-c seattube?


Sure. I've seen more small Ritchey's come down the line than Potts'...but they're out there.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

holden said:


> OT ... but did Potts (or Ritchey) make (m)any frames in a 14-15" c-c seattube?


the smallest was 18 c-t I believe up until the late 80s when longer posts were used.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Do any of you know of some good replacement brake pads and holders that will work with our Speedmaster (roller cam) brakes. My WTB pads are a bit old and the posts on the Aztec pads that I recently bought are too small to lock in the WTB brakes. I have not called WTB, but I assume that they are no longer replacing the pads in their brake holders (like they used to do). Any recommendations would be appreciated.

MB - '86 Potts


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Retro MB said:


> Do any of you know of some good replacement brake pads and holders that will work with our Speedmaster (roller cam) brakes. My WTB pads are a bit old and the posts on the Aztec pads that I recently bought are too small to lock in the WTB brakes. I have not called WTB, but I assume that they are no longer replacing the pads in their brake holders (like they used to do). Any recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> MB - '86 Potts


the normal Kool-Stop pads fit nicely and were stock on the rollercams for some time.

Carsten


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

holden said:


> OT ... but did Potts (or Ritchey) make (m)any frames in a 14-15" c-c seattube?


I'm not sure about Potts, but the smallest RItchey frames were 17" and came with 24" wheels - standover was 27 1/2".


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I'm not sure about Potts, but the smallest RItchey frames were 17" and came with 24" wheels - standover was 27 1/2".


yeah. I forgot about those 24" offerings from Tom. But either builder would build you whatever you wanted. Tom had much more of a standard, catalog-type lineup than Steve, though.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

*Old & New Potts'*

I had my '86 Potts in the shop this past week to get a new rear derailleur (the '88 Deore XT finally wore out). There are two stands in the shop and while mine was on one of them, the other was occupied by a titanium Castellano pivotless softail being built up for the first time. Although John Castellano designed the bike, there is a sticker on the seat tube stating that the frame was built by Steve Potts. I am sorry that I did not take a picture, but it was really cool to have two bikes built by the same artist 21 years apart on the stands at the same time in one small shop. :thumbsup:

I am not a big fan of many current bikes. I love the clean look of my fillet brazed Potts and do not like the clunky design (let alone maintenance requirements) of most current dual suspension frames. However, if I get to the point that I need to get a new/modern bike with suspension (I've never tried one, so I don't know what I am missing), I will seriously consider that Castellano. The softail design is brilliant and Steve's craftsmanship is superb.

MB in southern California


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

NOS CCR in the UK (too many abreviations already..)


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Root Cellar Potts*

Post here if you can ID these two Potts and I'll tell you where they are...


Owner most likely will not discuss the green one but thinks the other is suitable as a single speed but he won't do it.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Howley said:


> Post here if you can ID these two Potts and I'll tell you where they are...


Very nice pair!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

GD! i want one.

im guessing the bikes are in the UK? or you ride motorcycles.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*(Hint) Not in Europe*

Location of said bikes is reveled when this forum can ID Model of said bikes...:thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Howley said:


> Location of said bikes is reveled when this forum can ID Model of said bikes...:thumbsup:


The green one is strange since it looks older and has Swift-like features, for example the seat collar and the TIG welding, but the brakes are higher end than the ones that came on my Swift. Still, I guess Swift. The Ti looks like a Phoenix.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> The green one is strange since it looks older and has Swift-like features, for example the seat collar and the TIG welding, but the brakes are higher end than the ones that came on my Swift. I'd guess the Ti is a Phoenix.


I was thinking Swift too.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

BushPig gets it. Good Guessing. You guys are good. Post photo or link to your Swift please.

Bikes are in a basement in Fairfax CA. Green one IS a SWIFT with beta GG BB. and rollercams. (photos taken last week just after Tam Rancho ride)

Phoenix is Ti and owner would like to see it as a single speed but has no time or funds to make it so. What recommendations from this group on specifications if BB is also Cartridge GG.

Would the rear Hub be eccentric or go with chain tensioner?

P.S. Same owner sold Blue Phoenix to me then me to laffeaux who posted photos somewhere here before sold to ???.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Howley said:


> BushPig gets it. Good Guessing. You guys are good. Post photo or link to your Swift please.
> 
> Bikes are in a basement in Fairfax CA. Green one IS a SWIFT with beta GG BB. and rollercams. (photos taken last week just after Tam Rancho ride)
> 
> ...


Guessing? 

I wouldn't single speed it. I am not a big fan of single speeding bikes. Interesting that the Phoenix has a cartridge bb.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Answer with athority*



bushpig said:


> Guessing?
> 
> I wouldn't single speed it. I am not a big fan of single speeding bikes. Interesting that the Phoenix has a cartridge bb.


Both have cartridge GG BB. (I think, could be wrong about the TI BB but hay YOU guys Never "Guess". ;-)

I would not SS it either but who is to say it would not be super light and ride nice? 

Where is the photo of Your Swift???


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Howley said:


> Both have cartridge GG BB. (I think, could be wrong about the TI BB but hay YOU guys Never "Guess". ;-)
> 
> I would not SS it either but who is to say it would not be super light and ride nice?
> 
> Where is the photo of Your Swift???


Here is mine. It is at Black Mountain Cycles in Point Reyes. It used to belong to Slim of Slim's. It was the shop in Mill Valley were Swifts were sold.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Howley said:


> BushPig gets it. Good Guessing. You guys are good. Post photo or link to your Swift please.
> 
> Bikes are in a basement in Fairfax CA. Green one IS a SWIFT with beta GG BB. and rollercams. (photos taken last week just after Tam Rancho ride)
> 
> ...


He could sell me the Swift to fund the Phoenix. 

Lets see how good you are.

Name this bike:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Name this bike:


I know that swingarm to the left...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Howley said:


> Would the rear Hub be eccentric or go with chain tensioner?


Eccentric hub would turn that into a sweet single speed. Phoenix' are great riding bikes and sweeter in ti.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> He could sell me the Swift to fund the Phoenix.
> 
> Lets see how good you are.
> 
> Name this bike:


brazed CCR with some Ham on it?

happy turkey day all.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Howley said:


> P.S. Same owner sold Blue Phoenix to me then me to laffeaux who posted photos somewhere here before sold to ???.


I liked the blue one. It's now in Sky's possession in San Deigo. And to replace it, I found the next size up frame, which is currently at Steve shop waiting for a few repairs.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Where is the photo of Your Swift???[/QUOTE]

One of the two MWC Swifts...old hubs.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I liked the blue one. It's now in Sky's possession in San Deigo. And to replace it, I found the next size up frame, which is currently at Steve shop waiting for a few repairs.


Was it broken or are you just having the brake bosses moved? My friend just asked me yesterday on our turkey ride if Phoenixes have any breakage issues. I have never heard of any...

Mike, better in ti? I dont know. I dont know if my steel one could feel any more perfect. 

Rumpfy, can I guess on that marroon colored bike?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

stan lee said:


> Where is the photo of Your Swift???


One of the two MWC Swifts...old hubs.[/QUOTE]

I heard about the other one. Got pics?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Rumpfy, can I guess on that marroon colored bike?


You Sir, can not guess. 

Though I doubt anyone here will be able to get the correct answer.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

bushpig said:


> One of the two MWC Swifts...old hubs.


I heard about the other one. Got pics?[/QUOTE]

Good question...Nate? Eric? got anything you would like to share? I believe there are two or three new things around the shop that are worth sharing. I'm just the silent partner which appearently means I'm not privy to photos of "new" vintage stock.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Carsten said:


> the normal Kool-Stop pads fit nicely and were stock on the rollercams for some time.
> 
> Carsten


I contacted WTB who conformed that their brake pads had a larger diameter post than standard cantilever brake pads. After using these pads for many years, it seems that my rollercams have worn to a point where I can not get a standard new cantilever brake pad to lock in the brake mount any more. Unfortunately WTB is no longer providing the brake pad refill service. I am either going to need to stick with my old WTB pads, try to refill a set myself, or get some shims to make new standard pads work. The WTB pads stay in for now while I look for shims.

Other than this issue, the Potts is riding well and I can't wait for Keyesville.

MB


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> I contacted WTB who conformed that their brake pads had a larger diameter post than standard cantilever brake pads. After using these pads for many years, it seems that my rollercams have worn to a point where I can not get a standard new cantilever brake pad to lock in the brake mount any more. Unfortunately WTB is no longer providing the brake pad refill service. I am either going to need to stick with my old WTB pads, try to refill a set myself, or get some shims to make new standard pads work. The WTB pads stay in for now while I look for shims.
> 
> Other than this issue, the Potts is riding well and I can't wait for Keyesville.
> 
> MB


MB, I'm afraid your only solution is to sell the entire bike.

I'll be at Keyesville to pick it up!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Retro MB said:


> I contacted WTB who conformed that their brake pads had a larger diameter post than standard cantilever brake pads. After using these pads for many years, it seems that my rollercams have worn to a point where I can not get a standard new cantilever brake pad to lock in the brake mount any more. Unfortunately WTB is no longer providing the brake pad refill service. I am either going to need to stick with my old WTB pads, try to refill a set myself, or get some shims to make new standard pads work. The WTB pads stay in for now while I look for shims.
> 
> Other than this issue, the Potts is riding well and I can't wait for Keyesville.
> 
> MB


strange. i have switched from KoolStop to WTB pads on NOS Rollercams and a NOS Togglecam and had no problems with the post size. will measure them...

Carsten


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Cycleshark said:


> here we have feb 88 nummba 173 or 288173


Cycleshark,

Do you recall where you bought this bike?

I was showing this thread to a friend of mine and we both think that the original owner was a friend of ours from in NYC who has since passed away...I always wondered what had happened to his nice bikes after he died, so I was just curious about how you wound up owning this one as it is VERY similar to his?

Thanks,

Michael-NYC


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

hi michael

got this 2003 off ebay, from an older nyc finance guy. 
I hope we're wrong on this, otherwise I feel very sorry, since he was such a classy person! :sad:

the bike is, as I got it....didn't even have dust on it.....he used it once in a while for a stroll through central park.

uncle pete


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Cycleshark said:


> hi michael
> 
> got this 2003 off ebay, from an older nyc finance guy.
> I hope we're wrong on this, otherwise I feel very sorry, since he was such a classy person! :sad:
> ...


Hey Uncle Pete!

According to my friend-the one who is very much still alive and by the way told me of his 2 Steve Potts 24" rear / 26" front Trials bikes that were custom made for him in the early 1990s-This bike of yours originally belonged to our mutual friend and his former partner in a bike shop in NYC named; Dave Van Der Veer, who was not only a very early VRC MTB enthusiast (as you can see by his bike) he was an amazing technical rider who passed away at least 5-6 years ago from Cancer related to his service in the Veitnam War, so the man in NYC that you bought this from is most likely still around, he was probably either Dave's wife's friend or just the 2nd owner who bought one of Dave's bikes after he had passed as I believe that Dave was most likely gone by 2003. Dave was a well known NYC perfectionist and was only into high end bikes starting back in the early 1980s. He was actually one of my MTB mentors who taught me the value of the WTB Roller Cam brake and the Cook Bros crank  AND the person that I bought my first Fat Chance from in 1985 which was his used 1984 Fat Chance Team Comp, plus he was the person that ordered my 1988 Black Fat Chance from Fat City for me with all of my kooky custom requests!

That Steve Potts that you have is very special and was defintely never abused (at least by Dave!) and I always wondered where Dave's bikes wound up after he disappeared as he had some very nice stuff. I'm sure that he would be flattered and probably glad to know that this one has wound up in such a good place! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks mikey for the story...but what good place are you talking about....  

...it's still here!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*Here's another Potts for the record*

Serial number 584075


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Cycleshark said:


> thanks mikey for the story...but what good place are you talking about....
> 
> ...it's still here!


Well, at least it's not still here in NYC locked up in the street waiting to for its owner to deliver me my dinner!


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

ssmike said:


> Serial number 584075


Is there some type of Steve Potts pumpkin patch out west that these things keep popping up in?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Is there some type of Steve Potts pumpkin patch out west that these things keep popping up in?


Pumpkin? There's some kind of patch out here where they sprout from. I hear it's all weeds, though.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

ssmike

your shop is too hot....the potts pop up like pottscorn..or sometn like that...:thumbsup:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> sometn like that...




sometn like that. these things are like Hardrocks in Boulder


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Pumpkin? There's some kind of patch out here where they sprout from. I hear it's all weeds, though.


what crank is that?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Hey Uncle Pete!
> 
> According to my friend-the one who is very much still alive and by the way told me of his 2 Steve Potts 24" rear / 26" front Trials bikes that were custom made for him in the early 1990s-This bike of yours originally belonged to our mutual friend and his former partner in a bike shop in NYC named; Dave Van Der Veer, who was not only a very early VRC MTB enthusiast (as you can see by his bike) he was an amazing technical rider who passed away at least 5-6 years ago from Cancer related to his service in the Veitnam War, so the man in NYC that you bought this from is most likely still around, he was probably either Dave's wife's friend or just the 2nd owner who bought one of Dave's bikes after he had passed as I believe that Dave was most likely gone by 2003. Dave was a well known NYC perfectionist and was only into high end bikes starting back in the early 1980s. He was actually one of my MTB mentors who taught me the value of the WTB Roller Cam brake and the Cook Bros crank  AND the person that I bought my first Fat Chance from in 1985 which was his used 1984 Fat Chance Team Comp, plus he was the person that ordered my 1988 Black Fat Chance from Fat City for me with all of my kooky custom requests!
> 
> That Steve Potts that you have is very special and was defintely never abused (at least by Dave!) and I always wondered where Dave's bikes wound up after he disappeared as he had some very nice stuff. I'm sure that he would be flattered and probably glad to know that this one has wound up in such a good place! :thumbsup:


bikes and people w/ character. great story.
now i know i want a pair of cook cranks


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Though I doubt anyone here will be able to get the correct answer.


i know!

but i cheated

when do i get a Potts?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

colker1 said:


> what crank is that?


Sugino GT. This bike was originally didn't get the full-tilt spec. I got the original hand written receipt with the bike as well. Everything is original except the handlebar, rear derailleur and tires.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Sugino GT. This bike was originally didn't get the full-tilt spec. I got the original hand written receipt with the bike as well. Everything is original except the handlebar, rear derailleur and tires.


Sugino stuff is way too good for it's price.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Forgot I had a photo with new old tires swapped out on it. Little better with the tan colored skinwalls.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mike,
what's the top tube size on that bike?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Forgot I had a photo with new old tires swapped out on it. Little better with the tan colored skinwalls.


Yep it does look better with the skinwalls.

The Tioga that was on it before is my favorite rear tire, so I can't say that it looked bad.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Forgot I had a photo with new old tires swapped out on it. Little better with the tan colored skinwalls.


Classy bike. Yeah, much better with the skin walls.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

colker1 said:


> mike,
> what's the top tube size on that bike?


IIRC, it measured out at 22". It's a 19" frame.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ssmike said:


> IIRC, it measured out at 22". It's a 19" frame.


amazing.. a 19in w/ a 22in top tube. not even a 15in has a 22in top tube these days. even if stems have shrinked, wheelbase now is much longer.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Another Phoenix....*

Serial #99648, it's a 19 incher. The Yellow paint and decals are in really good shape.
It came with period correct headset, hubs, and rims. The rest is pretty much junk I'll replace with XTR M952.

I'm pretty stoked, DL knows how long I've been looking for one of these babies.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DMFT said:


> Serial #99648, it's a 19 incher. The Yellow paint and decals are in really good shape.
> It came with period correct headset, hubs, and rims. The rest is pretty much junk I'll replace with XTR M952.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked, DL knows how long I've been looking for one of these babies.


Duuude pics!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

let's see it!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DMFT said:


> Serial #99648, it's a 19 incher. The Yellow paint and decals are in really good shape.
> It came with period correct headset, hubs, and rims. The rest is pretty much junk I'll replace with XTR M952.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked, DL knows how long I've been looking for one of these babies.


Nice work procuring the rare 19 incher. I like yellow. Did Wild William help you out by chance on this one?

Roller cam, disc or V brake? Suspension or Type II? Lets see the pics.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Here is mine. It is at Black Mountain Cycles in Point Reyes. It used to belong to Slim of Slim's. It was the shop in Mill Valley were Swifts were sold.


Which Slim's? The club in SF? Wouldn't that make it Boz Scaggs' old bike?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> Which Slim's? The club in SF? Wouldn't that make it Boz Scaggs' old bike?


Interestingly, to me at least, Slims was the shop where Steve and Mark tried to sell Swifts. I have the business card and need to scan it.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice work procuring the rare 19 incher. I like yellow. Did Wild William help you out by chance on this one?
> 
> Roller cam, disc or V brake? Suspension or Type II? Lets see the pics.


- Actually, it's a looooooooong story. Short version : It was Byrdies but too big for him. He offered me the complete bike something like 8 or so years ago for $400 and I passed on it like a complete moron.  It went to Rev. Sanders and pretty much sat preserved in his garage until he finally realized he's not a hardtail kinda guy and we worked out a bike trade & cash. Good deal for all. You know how it goes.....One leaves the fold and another comes in. 

I *think* this is one of the last frames Steve built for WTB because I did try to order a Ti or Steel frameset not long after passing on this bike the first go 'round but he had ceased production.

I'll have to wheel her over sometime DL for your opinion on a couple things.

Oh yeah, V Brake only :sad: and Suspension :sad:


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Pic's...*

Pic's at this point would make many of you hardcore vintage guy's flip. 
Example : When we agreed on the deal the Rev. asked if I wanted the Crossmax's that were on it. :eekster:

So, it's not currently pic worthy.............yet.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Steve Potts*



Fillet-brazed said:


> September of 92 which is probably pretty close to the end of bikes with his name on the downtube....


He is still making bikes as I assume you know. I just recently got my current Steve Potts in the form of a 29er. Not vintage (have my Mantis for that need) but still a sweet ride.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=362354&highlight=Steve+Potts


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DMFT said:


> - Actually, it's a looooooooong story. Short version : It was Byrdies but too big for him. He offered me the complete bike something like 8 or so years ago for $400 and I passed on it like a complete moron.  It went to Rev. Sanders and pretty much sat preserved in his garage until he finally realized he's not a hardtail kinda guy and we worked out a bike trade & cash. Good deal for all. You know how it goes.....One leaves the fold and another comes in.
> 
> I *think* this is one of the last frames Steve built for WTB because I did try to order a Ti or Steel frameset not long after passing on this bike the first go 'round but he had ceased production.
> 
> ...


oh yeah, that one. ive seen that one around for years.  Nothin wrong with V brakes and suspension, although the rear toggle cam works super good. Mine has suspension and I really like it that way. Awesome trail bike. Wouldnt mind having one with a Type II and drop bars though someday. Theyre kind of a steel Cunningham.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jfkbike2 said:


> He is still making bikes as I assume you know. I just recently got my current Steve Potts in the form of a 29er. Not vintage (have my Mantis for that need) but still a sweet ride.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=362354&highlight=Steve+Potts


Beautiful!

Did Steve do that stem too?

Do you have any full drive side pictures of the bike too?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jfkbike2 said:


> He is still making bikes as I assume you know. I just recently got my current Steve Potts in the form of a 29er. Not vintage (have my Mantis for that need) but still a sweet ride.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=362354&highlight=Steve+Potts


yeah, that statement is a little unclear as I meant the bikes of the vintage type. yeah, been to Steve's shop numerous times. What a great shop. Post some pics of your new Potts, they qualify here as they have some retro-ness (if not just the name) to them.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> oh yeah, that one. ive seen that one around for years.  Nothin wrong with V brakes and suspension, although the rear toggle cam works super good. Mine has suspension and I really like it that way. Awesome trail bike. Wouldnt mind having one with a Type II and drop bars though someday. Theyre kind of a steel Cunningham.


- Yeah, I'm Ok with the Fork & V's but I REALLY want Roller/Toggle & a Type 2.
Some day....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DMFT said:


> - Yeah, I'm Ok with the Fork & V's but I REALLY want Roller/Toggle & a Type 2.
> Some day....


just the fact that yours was once owned by Byrdman increases its value significantly. :lol:


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

That reminds me - I better nut & bolt check EVERYTHING before ridin' her around the hood for the sake of safety. :eekster:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

DMFT said:


> That reminds me - I better nut & bolt check EVERYTHING before ridin' her around the hood for the sake of safety. :eekster:


why, did Rumpfy install anything on it?


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*here's a new old one.*

this is my daily rider/race bike that steve built in 04, got tired of the flat bars and it's slow around here, so, dropbars and for some reason i put bar cons on it. beets me, have quite a few pairs of Multi mounts but wanted to try something different i guess. they're pretty good, but now i know why some people cut down the flat section to get the shifter closer to the hands.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cursivearmy said:


> have quite a few pairs of Multi mounts.


Now you're just being rude.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> this is my daily rider/race bike that steve built in 04, got tired of the flat bars and it's slow around here, so, dropbars and for some reason i put bar cons on it. beets me, have quite a few pairs of Multi mounts but wanted to try something different i guess. they're pretty good, but now i know why some people cut down the flat section to get the shifter closer to the hands.


as always, beautiful. Like the old look of the bar cons. Ive got some on my Willits and I like em (right side though is the less pretty modern SISers).


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> as always, beautiful. Like the old look of the bar cons. Ive got some on my Willits and I like em (right side though is the less pretty modern SISers).


Willits? you know you better email over a picture to the shop addy.

i'm going to require a visual aid good buddy!


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

hollister said:


> why, did Rumpfy install anything on it?


No.... But I didn't know Rumpfy went to the "Byrdman school of Texas mech-anix".
DL, can you confirm?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> this is my daily rider/race bike that steve built in 04, got tired of the flat bars and it's slow around here, so, dropbars and for some reason i put bar cons on it. beets me, have quite a few pairs of Multi mounts but wanted to try something different i guess. they're pretty good, but now i know why some people cut down the flat section to get the shifter closer to the hands.


i build my levers on the bars w/a very different manner:


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Did Steve do that stem too?
> 
> Do you have any full drive side pictures of the bike too?


Stem is a Moots. No more pics on this computer.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DMFT said:


> No.... But I didn't know Rumpfy went to the "Byrdman school of Texas mech-anix".
> DL, can you confirm?


Pretty sure a BSTM certificate was necessary to start RBI (Rumpfy Bicycle Institute). 

(poor Rumpfy):thumbsup:


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

*Visual Aid*



cursivearmy said:


> i'm going to require a visual aid good buddy!


There you go GB :thumbsup: Rusty dusty looks good...where is little blue?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Made a few changes to one of my Potts' so I figured it was a good chance to do a side by side between the 84 and the 92. Different...but the same.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

are those shifter pods grafted on to magura levers on the old one?


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Show off!  

Very nice. I'm just jealous...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

datawhacker said:


> are those shifter pods grafted on to magura levers on the old one?


Yup!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Show off!
> 
> Very nice. I'm just jealous...


Haha, thanks.

You shouldn't be jealous, you've got some stellar bikes.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha, thanks.
> 
> You shouldn't be jealous, you've got some stellar bikes.


R, what's the chainstay length on those Potts?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Here's a few others fer your viewing pleasure.

One from Steve's personal collection.









Red one.









Bushpig's green one.









Bushpig's blue one.









Cycleshark's blue one - this is truly the Potts to beat all Potts. A true one of a kind.









A friend's.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ssmike said:


> Cycleshark's blue one - this is truly the Potts to beat all Potts. A true one of a kind.


rub it in...

looks too big anyways, but white/yellow/blue flecks looks about right


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The Cycle Shark blue one is insane. The details and some of the forward thinking features are incredible.


----------



## CA Peddler (Nov 20, 2006)

*I need some Potts advice from the experts*

Hey,
I'm making my yearly attempt at putting my '86 Potts together and as I recall, the crank bolts (which I don't have) are some odd thread. Rather than get out my thread gauges I thought I would ask the experts here. I'll be embarrassed if it's something simple (not really) Also, what would be period-correct brake levers to use for the drop bars? (I'll have to use bar end shifters on mine) Attached are photos (scans) of my copy of "Mountain Bike" magazine from May-June 1986 which I got Steve to sign a number of years ago. There's an article about WTB and various photos of bikes with drop bars but I can't make out what levers were used.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

I've never heard of different crank bolt threads, but it seemed like a local shop had a issue with some auto-extracting bolts that may have been thread-related. Bolt head diameters and spindle tapers vary though.
Dia-Compe AGC-205 levers are quite common on Potts drop bar bikes. Its an aero lever by the way. Here is what they look like, but I wouldn't recommend paying $100 for a pair

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Dia-Compe-A...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

I think I meant 251, not 205


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CA Peddler said:


> Hey,
> I'm making my yearly attempt at putting my '86 Potts together and as I recall, the crank bolts (which I don't have) are some odd thread. Rather than get out my thread gauges I thought I would ask the experts here. I'll be embarrassed if it's something simple (not really) Also, what would be period-correct brake levers to use for the drop bars? (I'll have to use bar end shifters on mine) Attached are photos (scans) of my copy of "Mountain Bike" magazine from May-June 1986 which I got Steve to sign a number of years ago. There's an article about WTB and various photos of bikes with drop bars but I can't make out what levers were used.
> Thanks everyone!


Those levers datawhacker posted are nice, I think you'll need some non-aero levers for 86. Modolo, Campy, Suntour, should all work. Im sending you a PM.


----------



## CA Peddler (Nov 20, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks datawhacker and 'Fillet for your replies. I'll take a close look at the spindle threads and start hunting down levers. None of the b/b bolts in my collection worked.....hmm. Here's another scan from the mag....and I'm lazy "part two" See the photo of the b/b shell.....Is that extra threaded insert for a front derailleur pulley?


----------



## CA Peddler (Nov 20, 2006)

Wait a sec....now I remember....it's for a pulley that serves as a cable guide for the rear derailleur....


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

datawhacker said:


> I think I meant 251, not 205


yep, the Grand Compe 251 are nice but i think a little too young for a "period correct" '86build.










some Mafac's are "correct" but my hands don't really like them. as for feel not much beats the DuraAce 7400 levers imho. the bl-7402 with return spring are really great, but again "too young" if that matters

Carsten


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Carsten said:


> as for feel not much beats the DuraAce 7400 levers imho. the bl-7402 with return spring are really great, but again "too young" if that matters
> 
> Carsten


Yes! Probably the best external cable brake levers ever made. I keep a set around just in case I ever need this type of lever for a road or mountain bike in the future.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

If it's aero levers you want, Dia Compe's Aero Gran Compe levers would fit the bill for an 84-86 build.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> If it's aero levers you want, Dia Compe's Aero Gran Compe levers would fit the bill for an 84-86 build.


Mike is right. I didnt think aero levers were out until 87 or so.

1985 Raliegh catalog:

http://sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/catalogs/1985/pages/1.html

hey, and what happened to the other shifters?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Mike is right. I didnt realize aero levers were out until 87 or so.
> 
> http://sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/catalogs/1985/pages/1.html
> 
> hey, and what happened to the other shifters?


Alexi Grewal rode with those aero levers in the 84 Olympics.

Those shifters worked better. The "hoods" on the other shifters interfered with mounting on the plates. BTW - those shift adapters were called "sausage link" adapters.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Alexi Grewal rode with those aero levers in the 84 Olympics. Those worked better. The "hoods" on the other shifters interfered with mounting on the plates. BTW - those shift adapters were called "sausage link" adapters.


cool, those are my favorite adapters.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Answering the call...*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey all,
Great to see all these sweet Potts' sicles! I have two originals to myself;

1. 1984, 23" "Snack-bar" converted from canti's/type 1/Hi-E to swiss-cheese/type 2/Grease-guard in 1986, Purple tiger stripe, with drops. thousands of miles on it. Still works fine. Traded-in my 1985, 20" "Picnic-table" Potts which was too small.

2. 1986, 21/19 tandem, first of the "bakers dozen" to make it out of the shop! Raced it for years; Team Tam!! Rockhopper/Lemurian/Rumpstomper, etc., also had the Mt. Tam tandem record for ten years! Switched from the Tange tandem fork, which cracked, to a tandem type 2 in 1988 which is still fine. Has IRD remote hite-rite's front and rear. Full off-road tour package, still the most fun on two wheels over distances......

Steve Potts is still at it making the best bikes in the US, if not the World!

peace,
Gravy


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hey all,
> Great to see all these sweet Potts' sicles! I have two originals to myself;
> 
> 1. 1984, 23" "Snack-bar" converted from canti's/type 1/Hi-E to swiss-cheese/type 2/Grease-guard in 1986, Purple tiger stripe, with drops. thousands of miles on it. Still works fine. Traded-in my 1985, 20" "Picnic-table" Potts which was too small.
> ...


Let's see some pictures. Sounds awesome!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Post some pics Gravy!


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Still no pics from Gravy. Dang!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> Still no pics from Gravy. Dang!


Could be a long time before he makes it back here.

Next time I swing through Fairfax, I'll fire off some pics.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Could be a long time before he makes it back here.
> 
> Next time I swing through Fairfax, I'll fire off some pics.


its a real beauty.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> its a real beauty.


Finish and post yours. Punk.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Finish and post yours. Punk.


haha. I keep hearin' you squawk about this.  I think its done. Pics are coming. Im trying to get a bike ready for the silicon valley world championships next week. there's always somethin in the way.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Steve!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Time to bring back another good thread.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

gotta love those horizontal drop outs.
how does it ride?!?
compared to your salsa and ritcheys.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Eric, what's the deal with the bars on the green one? They look townie-esque. Not bagging on them, I'm curious:thumbsup: 

Love that green color too, it's 90 here, with equal humidity, so any cool colors really speak to me right now


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Rumpfy - is the yellow one yours now as well? Do you now have three? The yellow one is definitely a sister to mine.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Hey Eric, what's the deal with the bars on the green one? They look townie-esque. Not bagging on them, I'm curious:thumbsup:
> 
> Love that green color too, it's 90 here, with equal humidity, so any cool colors really speak to me right now


Per an article written by Mark Slate back in 1985 or so, the WTB bars with 16-degree bends are designed to be turned down about 10 degrees. Mine are actually turned down a bit more than that since it is more comfortable to me, but Rumpfy has ridden my bike and still prefers the dorky cruiser look.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Retro MB said:


> Per an article written by Mark Slate back in 1985 or so, the WTB bars with 16-degree bends are designed to be turned down about 10 degrees. Mine are actually turned down a bit more than that since it is more comfortable to me, but Rumpfy has ridden my bike and still prefers the dorky cruiser look.


So you mean to tell me Jeff Jones didn't invent large sweep bars?

I'm crushed

Thanks for the explanation. Actually, I agree. I run my Jones bars at about a 10 degree drop too, much more wrist happy. And no, they aren't on any of my old bikes!

Rumpfy, I think he's pickin on you, you gonna stand there and take it?


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Rumpfy, I think he's pickin on you, you gonna stand there and take it?


You're right MCS.  I also think that my Potts looks better and faster than Eric's old one (his newer shelf weapon is pretty sweet though). However, Eric's motor is faster than mine and he kicks my a$$ when we race together at Keyesville. I've got take advantage of any opportunity to get at him.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> So you mean to tell me Jeff Jones didn't invent large sweep bars?
> 
> I'm crushed
> 
> ...


dirt drop bars- 50 bucks. works the same as jones... i guess. maybe better. plus i love road brake levers.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

colker1 said:


> plus i love road brake levers.


Mmmm, yummy...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> gotta love those horizontal drop outs.
> how does it ride?!?
> compared to your salsa and ritcheys.


I haven't ridden the yellow/white yet...but I will soon. Its about the same age as my green, which I have ridden several times before I cracked the frame.

The ride is fantastic. Slack angles, they climb really well, and cruise on the fireroad downs. Fine on open single track.

Ritchey is easily the snappiest of the bunch. Both Salsas are great even rides as well. Good combo of responsive and comfy. But the Potts is just such a great mellow mountain climber.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Hey Eric, what's the deal with the bars on the green one? They look townie-esque. Not bagging on them, I'm curious:thumbsup:
> 
> Love that green color too, it's 90 here, with equal humidity, so any cool colors really speak to me right now


Bars are early Potts, custom bent bars. Same bars are on a few of the bikes SSMike posted.

I'll admit I like them upswept a bit more than I think they were typically run.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> Rumpfy - is the yellow one yours now as well? Do you now have three? The yellow one is definitely a sister to mine.


It is. The yellow/white is Hank Barlow's old 'test' bike. No serial number on it. :thumbsup: 
Its about the same age as the green one, circa 84. Some of the parts have been updated along the way, so its not period correct anymore. If I could find another pair of early Potts bars, I'd be stoked. Other than the bars and swapping out the rear derailleur, I plan to just ride it.

I have the two pictured above, two CCR's, and the Phoenix. The uber clean 92 is gone.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> You're right MCS.  I also think that my Potts looks better and faster than Eric's old one (his newer shelf weapon is pretty sweet though). However, Eric's motor is faster than mine and he kicks my a$$ when we race together at Keyesville. I've got take advantage of any opportunity to get at him.


Plus on a damp day, your hands will slip right off either side of the bars...payback will be a *****! 

I'm also taking you off my Facebook now.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I have the two pictured above, two CCR's, and the Phoenix. The uber clean 92 is gone.


The yellow is a great score!!! It will be good to see you riding an older Potts again and I hope that you ride it at Keyesville next year. The 92 CCR was (is still) amazing and I hope that the new owner appreciates the gem that you put together.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> The yellow is a great score!!! It will be good to see you riding an older Potts again and I hope that you ride it at Keyesville next year. The 92 CCR was (is still) amazing and I hope that the new owner appreciates the gem that you put together.


It is, I lucked out.

The 92 isn't a CCR, its a fillet brazed Custom. New owner only gets the frame/fork/stem. Parts are going on the Tamaflage CCR in the other thread.

K'Ville will probably be on the Raleigh Tomac for 2010. I'll bring that Potts though.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> before I cracked the frame.


Bet that was a nice day.....

You bring up an interesting point, which may derail a bit from the current topic, but it's interesting, as I was thinking of taking out my Fat last night, then thought better of it.

The ride we did has a creek crossing about a wheel and a half wide, and easily as deep as a wheel. so the approach is to come up fairly slow on it, then punch it with a bit of a wheelie. Front hits the far side, the rear plows into the opposite bank, and hopefully, with enough momentum, you catch traction, and pull yourself up and out (before stopping dead), with a big ass grin on your face

This crossing puts a hurt on a bike. Everything clanks, pinch flats are common, burps on tubeless, tacoed a whel or two. Broke a few vertebrae once too:eekster: More of a bad landing than, "EXTREME!!!!!!"

So my thought was, man, if I'm going to do that crossing tonight, I don't want to break that sweet old frame. That would just suck. So what do you guys do with your old rare stuff. Treat it with respect and care? Or ride it like you stole it, then fix it when it breaks?

A guy I was talking to who does a lot of machining of parts for bikes that were already old when Potts was born, had some sage advice, and I wonder if it applies here as well. He said, it's a bike, it's meant to be ridden. Ride it, and if and when something breaks, chances are, it was going to anyway, so you simply fix it, so you can ride it more.

I kinda like the thought, but still, breaking something that you took so much time and effort with, is kinda like throwing your child off a cliff, with a parachute, just to see if the rip cord mods you made, will work....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Bet that was a nice day.....
> 
> You bring up an interesting point, which may derail a bit from the current topic, but it's interesting, as I was thinking of taking out my Fat last night, then thought better of it.
> 
> ...


i am w/ your friend. i ride old bikes like i am still in 1992 and could call Fat city and order a new frame. 
i know.. i am not sane.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I say ride within reason but a few bikes, well no. Even steel and titanium can be damaged beyond repair. Also, my bikes are aluminum (although thinking about picking up a Yo Eddy), so repair isn't always an option.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Bet that was a nice day.....
> 
> You bring up an interesting point, which may derail a bit from the current topic, but it's interesting, as I was thinking of taking out my Fat last night, then thought better of it.
> 
> ...


I think you make some really strong points. I also think there's a difference between using bike bike as it was intended...and being careless.

I'm very much in the 'ride the fcuking thing' camp. The bikes I have get ridden as hard as my modern bike does. Well...maybe slightly less hard...but I'm not afraid to go out and flog them. If the paint gets knicked or they end up with another ding...so be it.

In the case of my green 84 Potts, it had a 1/4" rust hole in the down tube (by the BB) when I bought it. I raced it in my first year at Keyesville in 2006. After the DH, the hole developed a crack. I raced it the next day in the XC...the crack spread further around the tube. I could get it sleeved or fixed, but I'd lose the original patina of the bike. Its now relegated to the occasional light riding duty.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

"police line . do not cross".

HA!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumph...what happened to that beautifull dark green Potts? sold it? let me guess: 200+ bucks?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


>


Is this the most recent acquisition you mentioned a little while back?

If not, beautiful anyway.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

XR4TI said:


> Is this the most recent acquisition you mentioned a little while back?
> 
> If not, beautiful anyway.


Yup!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd like to see some more pics of that one!


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

1995 WTB Phoenix. 
18"
Forest Green
Suspension corrected
S/N: 95372


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I'd like to see some more pics of that one!


Full photo shoot.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623451305299/


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I couldn't put this in Blue Collar Classics because it's been retired from the commute bike for the LBS owner. Now it just hangs around the bike shop telling stories about epic and legendary rides with all the famous Marin riders.

Early '80's Steve Potts with Type I fork, roller-cam, Blackburn rack, Avocet Racing saddle, LD stem and mustache bars. That's not rust on the original Phil (R.I.P.) allen-key hubs, it's patina.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm in love, or is it lust?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Those aren't the moustache bars I'm familiar with. 

That is one seriously nice bike.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

I always know when this thread gets an update it is going to be a treat.


Very Nice!


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Man...That thing is cool!


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

*That* is why I enjoy this site...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Z-Man said:


> *That* is why I enjoy this site...


Sometimes a bit few and far between, but yup...so worth it when it happens. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> I couldn't put this in Blue Collar Classics because it's been retired from the commute bike for the LBS owner. Now it just hangs around the bike shop telling stories about epic and legendary rides with all the famous Marin riders.
> 
> Early '80's Steve Potts with Type I fork, roller-cam, Blackburn rack, Avocet Racing saddle, LD stem and mustache bars. That's not rust on the original Phil (R.I.P.) allen-key hubs, it's patina.


I want.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I am ashamed to say I have never ridden a Potts. Someday I will own one. Are the type II forks still made? How were they constructed? It looks like the crown is a separate piece with the blades inserted and brazed. Is that correct?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful bike. Love the dirt drop setup. 

I also enjoyed reading through this thread again. Certainly one of the top threads on this forum....

Great Eye Candy....
Wish I had a photo to contribute.

Enjoy the weekend. 
T


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

Potts/Levy cx - not built yet


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

...and did I mention, I love patina? I lusted after one of these for ever, haven't ever ridden one. I'd be happy just just to squeeze the lever on a WTB roller cam...

That made me sound a little pathetic...

off to pet my Ritchey...


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Whoa! New frame?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

datawhacker said:


> Potts/Levy cx - not built yet


Are those real luggs or are they brazed faux lugs like Tom Ritchey used to do on the Annapurna? Killer frame!


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

faux lugs

old frame, just finished off and painted


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Z-Man said:


> ...and did I mention, I love patina? I lusted after one of these for ever, haven't ever ridden one. I'd be happy just just to squeeze the lever on a WTB roller cam...
> 
> That made me sound a little pathetic...
> 
> off to pet my Ritchey...


haha. I love patina too.

Great to see that thing all done, Don. Now get it built will ya? 

Awesome Potts you posted CK. Do you have a serial number?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Did Steve really do that paint job? It's not very Steve-like.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Just went through this entire thread. MBs blue/white/black pinstriped Potts takes the gold medal by the tiniest margin...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

erol/frost said:


> Just went trough this entire thread. MBs blue/white/black pinstriped Potts takes the gold medal by the tiniest margin...


Definitely one of my faves. Everything from the build and paint...to the fact that its one owner and still in use.


----------



## seebee (Feb 9, 2008)

Just came across this thread and although to my chagrin I have not a Potts, but I do have a friend with WTB Trek as well as a Potts MTB tandem!? Thing is giddamn beaut. I'll see if he can snap some shots and post em up


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Quickly Man!!!!


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

*this just in!*

1982, ritchey fork, cooks rear hub, i need the number as it is not on the BB. and some downtube decals.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

beauty!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

*Paint*



girlonbike said:


> Did Steve really do that paint job? It's not very Steve-like.


Wondering the same thing.


----------



## fattfreddie (Jun 17, 2007)

01711


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah! This weird one again. Did it ever sell? The top MC Escher-looking pic is the same from the old ad.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I am not familiar with 29" geometry. What is the standover and top tube on that?


----------



## fattfreddie (Jun 17, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Ah! This weird one again. Did it ever sell? The top MC Escher-looking pic is the same from the old ad.


LOL it's in the classifieds.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

haha. the bike that nobody wants. no offense but that thing has been for sale for like 2 years now.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> haha. the bike that nobody wants. no offense but that thing has been for sale for like 2 years now.


The pictures and build really aren't helping its cause.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

erol/frost said:


> Just went through this entire thread. MBs blue/white/black pinstriped Potts takes the gold medal by the tiniest margin...


Thanks E/F. I've made a few changes to the build since those pictures were posted, so here is an updated picture.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Definitely one of my faves. Everything from the build and paint...to the fact that its one owner and still in use.


Thanks buddy. I'm a big fan of your blue Potts.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> Thanks buddy. I'm a big fan of your blue Potts.


Haha, any time you want to trade then... 

You gonna make K'Ville for 2011?


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> You gonna make K'Ville for 2011?


I plan to be there. You know what I will be riding.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> I plan to be there. You know what I will be riding.


My blue Potts after we've traded?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Damn, that one's gorgeous.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

some pics.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Hot!


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

You have 2?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Ya, they're different tho.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Just checking, I think I knew this...


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

You're such a poseur.

Sir Steve Potts with my frame.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I've ridden all my bikes, not just have Steve Potts cuddle with them. :ciappa:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

dirtdrop said:


> You're such a poseur Gloria.
> 
> Sir Steve Potts with my frame.


got to love red bikes.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> I've ridden all my bikes, not just have Steve Potts cuddle with them. :ciappa:


Almost rideable rft:


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

g, is the red the visitors bike?


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Is that one of his kids bikes next to the BMX in the background? Looks like a Moots YBB.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

stan lee said:


> Is that one of his kids bikes next to the BMX in the background? Looks like a Moots YBB.


Its Geoffs bike (seriously) that his kids are riding, next to an Ibis Silk Ti.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

dirtdrop said:


> Its Geoffs bike (seriously) that his kids are riding, next to an Ibis Silk Ti.


That is nice of Geoff and it's good to see the trials bikes are being put to use- was the Ibis in for repair or are the boys riding that as well? BTW- your frame looks amazing!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey, dirtdrop, whats that little thing sticking out of the downtube near the bottom bracket?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> Hey, dirtdrop, whats that little thing sticking out of the downtube near the bottom bracket?


roller mount


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

newsboymerlin said:


> g, is the red the visitors bike?


Yes, it is!


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

stan lee said:


> That is nice of Geoff and it's good to see the trials bikes are being put to use- was the Ibis in for repair or are the boys riding that as well? BTW- your frame looks amazing!


Yes it is a very nice gesture...

Not sure on the Ibis, it looked super clean. And thanks!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hollister said:


> roller mount


downtube.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> downtube.


Roller mount


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

looks beautiful Nik.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

haha. right.  that's awesome! Don't see that very often.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> 992258 (Sept of 1992, frame #258), Fillet Brazed.


Still got this one?.....and does it fit you?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Still got this one?.....and does it fit you?


That bike went from me to him and then off to Switzerland. It's a beauty and in pristine condition.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The green/silver is pretty perfect.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> The green/silver is pretty perfect.


totally..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ya, afraid that one is long gone. Made way for this one. Both that green and the below bike fit me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

And while we're at it...before it went away, I redid some of it. XC Pro cranks, pedals. XC post, NOS suede Turbo saddle....better.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

I have seen few bikes that turn me on as much as this green one.....perfection!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The XC Pro rings are always a nice color contrast too. Sweet bikes. The yellow/white paint is awesome too.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Potts*



Rumpfy said:


> And while we're at it...before it went away, I redid some of it. XC Pro cranks, pedals. XC post, NOS suede Turbo saddle....better.


For me the best Potts, more compliments Eric.

I looking for a frame like this one, if someone.........


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Serial number: 187130.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

dirtdrop said:


> Serial number: 187130.


Pretty. I know you have much more of a story than just the SN. Let's hear it.

Sky couldn't fork over a Turbo?


----------



## mllanos1111 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll have to post some photos of my Potts. Its a 16" CCR.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mllanos1111 said:


> I'll have to post some photos of my Potts. Its a 16" CCR.


Please do!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Who let the dog out?


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Who put the Keith Haring dog up there on that wall?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What a sweet picture! Who knew Bushpig could take his own pictures!  You should put it up in the Phoenix thread too! http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/wtb-phoenix-thread-252771.html That is one cool phoenix!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

*89 Potts*

My new ride.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Finally, Shawn! I've been waiting and waiting and waiting and hoping I'd see it here. Congratulations and that bike could not have found a better owner. 

Let me know when you want to go for a ride!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Damn, those Umma Gummas look NICE. 

The bike is a looker too. I just get distracted by tires. Large, natural, tires.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like he took NOS ones too and got them all dirty. What's not to love?!:headphones:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

SweeT! In a "I know where your true loyalty lie, it's nice to mix it up a little" way.......

Beautiful bike....Good for you to ride it.....
I want one of these......


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks guys and gal for your kind words. I feel very fortunate


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice Shawn! Great to see you getting that thing dirty. 

Looks like Skeggs just before the El Corte climb out?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice Shawn! Great to see you getting that thing dirty.
> 
> Looks like Skeggs just before the El Corte climb out?


Thanks Eric. Yup on the trail, remember when we use to ride through the creek,
those were the good ole days.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice, Shawn! Glad to see it out on the trails! 

Nice find on that one.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Thanks Eric. Yup on the trail, remember when we use to ride through the creek,
> those were the good ole days.


Yaa. They've generally done a great job with that place, though some if it is over-groomed IMO. Its been since last summer since I've been up there.

I've never been able to memorize a perfect loop there, but I think Skeggs would be a really good place for a vintage ride.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Awesome Shawn! Congrats!


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Way cool bike Shawn .. must of been some mighty potent Kool-aid you drank there 

btw, you _might_ have a cracked washer on the front rollercam. Looks like it could be from one of the earlier pictures you sent. This seems to be a really common issue - I have seen a total of 4 cracked washers on the last 3 sets.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone knows of a source for replacement springs for the Cunningham rollercam brakes?

I'm making a set of brakes (as the guinuine ones are a bit beyond my means) and I've got to the point where the only thing holding me back is my inability to properly bend spring steel.

a so-so pic of the brakes:










These are a few shots of my failed attempts:


























After all the machining and polishing of the arms and bushings, etc. I thought the springs would be easy... but I just don't have the tools or knowledge to get the proper tight radius to get that little tab to stick in the hole of the hex adjuster.

If there is anyone who can help a brother out and either point me in the direction of replacement springs or can give me some useful advice on making them I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, impressive work so far. One option is finding a set of beatup WTB cantis and cannibalizing the springs from those - quite a bit cheaper and easier to come by.

The WTB canti springs seem to be made from a tad bit thinner steel than the roller cam ones, but otherwise identical in bend.

You might consider moving this post over to DC's vintage fab thread where it would be right at home.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice work as always classen.

You might find this design used by WTB to be more tolerant to spring shape.









It is good to back the design above with one of the thin washer used by WTB, to keep everything together. I've been making them out of Ti sheet,









Alternatively, you might consider the simpler design used by Charlie on his early bikes, which is essentially a block with a hole for the spring material with no bend. See for example Cunningham W on the cunninghambikes.com website. This design was used by McMahon on their Powerlink brake, and while the spring preload can be a bid much, it might be improved by tapering the springs in thickness.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I forgot about the vintage fab thread. I'll head over there now for more shop talk. The backside picture of the spring is perfect. I think I can do that.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice work Classen.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

Looking good so far...

Have you tried to contact *Charlie *Cunningham himself to see if he can supply you with the springs? Also you may try Steve Potts for same reasons, he and *Charlie* are buddies. I will also dig through my junk drawer and see if I have any ones laying around, may have some from the cantis, assume you need 4?

There better?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jfkbike2 said:


> Looking good so far...
> 
> Have you tried to contact Richard Cunningham himself to see if he can supply you with the springs? Also you may try Steve Potts for same reasons, he and Richard are buddies. I will also dig through my junk drawer and see if I have any ones laying around, may have some from the cantis, assume you need 4?


Richard won't be much help.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Richard won't be much help.


HAHAHA. Awesome.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Who knows, maybe he has an old MBA parts bin.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Who knows, maybe he has an old MBA parts bin.


Unless they came stock on Yeti's I doubt it.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

I picked up some thing interesting a couple weeks ago.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

that rock? you've got to feel pretty stoned.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> I picked up some thing interesting a couple weeks ago.


Time to change your sig? 

More pics please.


----------



## Werner (Nov 9, 2005)

*ccr*

Steve Potts CCR from 1993


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Great bike, looks to be in amazing condition. Thanks for sharing, I can look at Potts Type II forks and WTB Roller cams all day.


----------



## seebee (Feb 9, 2008)

*Potts X 2*













well my buddy just sold his Slate built WTB Trek a week ago and sent him a link that had been revived after a good many years. Unfortunatley I didn't get to him before he sold it else I would have either bought it or told him to list it on SF craiglist.

He sent me a couple shots of a bike he is having a hard time parting with and figured you Potts nerds may appreciate the goodness. A bloody beautiful bike that I have had the pleasure of bombing down Tam a few times on as well as sundry rides in OR


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

That is a beauty!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow! Love that paint, too!


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

A picture story on the Mountain Bike Action magazine website about by Steve Potts bike.

Mountain Bike Action Magazine | Vintage Steve Potts Stars At 40-Year Anniversary


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Right on RetroMB. Well deserved exposure.


----------



## BENTH (Dec 3, 2013)

This is my 1991 Steve Potts CCR Serial #91111 (from what I can make out). I don't think there is a number before the "9" for the month it was built. I've had it since 1992; it came from the old Point Reyes Bike Shop that was in the Creamery Building in the 80's and early 90's when I was a kid. Most of the parts are original but I've had to replace a few over the years.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

I figure i would add mine on here, its already on here on page 12 post #283. Potts Serial # 011


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lets bring back a good thread.

SN: 982257

Based on usual Steve naming convention, that would make this Sept of 1982, frame 257. Not a chance this is an 82. I'm guessing the 8 should have been stamped a 9. At any rate, the previous owner dorkafied this thing in a major way. In the process of correcting that.

Before:









Placeholder wheels/tires:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Lets bring back a good thread.
> 
> SN: 982257
> 
> ...


Nice find and nice work, little buddy! You've kept this quiet! I'll give you $1800. I'm liking the black! Is that original?


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Lets bring back a good thread.


Good call Rumpfy - I love looking at the pics in this thread. I look forward to seeing what you do with that bike (or what fb does with it after you sell it).

Here are my two somewhat recent buys....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice find and nice work, little buddy! You've kept this quiet! I'll give you $1800. I'm liking the black! Is that original?


You shouldn't have missed your wake up call!  Wasn't planned at all, just right place at the right time. Haha, $1800. Good number, good number.
The black is original. Came out of The Steve Banks Collection, so I'm not sure how it was built up originally, but I'm guessing the original owner wanted 'stealth'. The only decal is the 'Steve Potts' signature on the NDS tt in the usual location.



stan lee said:


> Good call Rumpfy - I love looking at the pics in this thread. I look forward to seeing what you do with that bike (or what fb does with it after you sell it).
> Here are my two somewhat recent buys....


Really love that ex-SP bike. Especially with the less common Type I on there. I guess mine will end up...the evil opposite of yours. How fitting.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice one Rumpfy.

That little AirBnB was quite the scene.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Nice one Rumpfy.
> 
> That little AirBnB was quite the scene.


There were a lot of things I wanted to ride in that place!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

One more to keep things going...

SN 1185111 I think the last digit is a 1, hard to tell with the cable rub over it


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Serial number bro!


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Serial number bro!


Post updated to include S/N


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Bro?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Bro?


It's colloquial short for 'Brother', a term of affection used by men in social situations.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SMRTIN said:


> It's colloquial short for 'Brother', a term of affection used by men in social situations.


I'm glad you guys are being affectionate. Men don't tell each other how much they love each other these days.


----------



## onebignut (Aug 1, 2013)

looking at the thumbshifters, are they the same on both the right side and left side? did they make just one shifter that could be used interchangeably on the right and left side?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

onebignut said:


> looking at the thumbshifters, are they the same on both the right side and left side? did they make just one shifter that could be used interchangeably on the right and left side?


Good eyes. Yep, it's the same shifter on both sides, just flipped over. The plastic shell is also 'modified' to accommodate the throw.
Custom perches for the shifters, drilled and mounted directly to the Magura levers.


----------



## onebignut (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Proud to be able to revive this thread and add this recent acquisition to the fleet. It currently is in the hands of USPS (i have included them in my daily prayers) and will soon touch base in ice-cold Germany.

I was lucky to get it from the first owner, it has 5 miles on it (soon to be more) and i cannot express how happy i am about it.









Might change the post and treat it with a WTB wheelset to round it up. But that is to decide when it arrives.

Best regards

Moritz


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

mauricer said:


> I was lucky to get it from the first owner, it has 5 miles on it (soon to be more) and i cannot express my happiness about it.


Great pick up!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

What a beauty! Minty fresh too!

So there are three Steelheads accounted for?


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

I know of four. Yours, Geoff's, Eric's former one and mine.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

mauricer said:


> I know of four. Yours, Geoff's, Eric's former one and mine.


You're counting one twice.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh. Should have known by the color that Tim's and Eric's are the same. Thanks.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

We are a small family.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

A nice interview with the man himself. Good read.

Road to NAHBS 2016: Steve Potts of Steve Potts Bicycles - Bikerumor


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Great interview! Thank you.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

New home new build. Didn't change too much, but with a few Ritchey's already, I didn't need a Potts with bull moose bars. May of 1982 #11. As always, a few little things still to complete.



Another one that has seen some changes since the previous owner posted it here. This one actually gets ridden. No # on this.

:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> Lets bring back a good thread.
> 
> SN: 982257
> 
> ...


Wish I would have saved the 'before' pic that was hosted on the Steve Banks website...but here's the finished product save a few details I'll want to fix.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You should scrub out the stick! Huge pick up. What a great ride....if you could only ride it...


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Stealth mode !!!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Fit like a glove!


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

*And another Stealth Mode Potts ...*

... just to be partners in crime with Rumpfy.

This one was originally owned by one of the Larkspur Canyon Gang boys. Built in Jan 1987. I believe the sloping toptube is a bit unusual for the brazed custom framesets built during that time. Makes the bike look taller than the 20" c-c frame that it is.









































El Nino ride!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

nightshade_rider said:


> This one was originally owned by one of the Larkspur Canyon Gang boys. Built in Jan 1987. I believe the sloping toptube is a bit unusual for the brazed custom framesets built during that time. Makes the bike look taller than the 20" c-c frame that it is.


Nice! Well done, as usual with all your bikes, NSR. I don't see the sloping top tube. upward or downward?


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> I don't see the sloping top tube. upward or downward?


Hi G, the sloping top tube is pretty subtle. This yellow lines drawn on th pic below shows where the top tube would be if it was horizontal. Then the head tube length would be about normal for a 20" bike


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Hot


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Ahhhh, great picture to help me with visualization.  I've spent too much time looking at the breezer this last week so I keep seeing the top tube sloping the other way. Thanks!

I wonder if Steve ever made his bikes with top tubes sloping the other way?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

All stealth black Potts ride!


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> All stealth black Potts ride!


A black ops reconnaissance mission under cover of darkness? That guy with the stealth mode Ibis must be stopped at all costs.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nightshade_rider said:


> A black ops reconnaissance mission under cover of darkness? That guy with the stealth mode Ibis must be stopped at all costs.


I know that guy. He's a dick! Unless he shows up on his stealth dark green Potts...then he gets a pass.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*1982 Steve Potts #19*

For all you guys that are smart and don't have a Facebook


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh my... I think that might be the first pre-WTB Potts I've ever seen.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The welds and paint on that bike are on a rarified upper class. And i hear the ride quality is at the same level.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

colker1 said:


> The welds and paint on that bike are on a rarified upper class. And i hear the ride quality is at the same level.


The ride is amazing, i was very surprised.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

wow!


----------



## Davomoto (Nov 1, 2020)

*A couple Marin based Potts bikes*

The LD stem bike is one owner all original. Didn't check the serial number on it, hopefully I'll get to see it again and get more pics and info.

The other is currently in my possession. I can't find serial numbers perhaps paint is too thick on BB shell? It belongs to the gentleman that painted these bikes for Steve. He said he has some notes with serial numbers and what color they were painted. He also said it originally had type 1 for with cantilever brakes that he still has and is pretty sure he knows where original bars are. Mert Lawill stickers have been removed and yes they were hiding some paint chips. Any help on finding serial number would be appreciated!

Davomoto


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Davomoto said:


> The LD stem bike is one owner all original. Didn't check the serial number on it, hopefully I'll get to see it again and get more pics and info.
> 
> The other is currently in my possession. I can't find serial numbers perhaps paint is too thick on BB shell? It belongs to the gentleman that painted these bikes for Steve. He said he has some notes with serial numbers and what color they were painted. He also said it originally had type 1 for with cantilever brakes that he still has and is pretty sure he knows where original bars are. Mert Lawill stickers have been removed and yes they were hiding some paint chips. Any help on finding serial number would be appreciated!
> 
> Davomoto


Cool bikes. I've seen the drop bar one before.

The big bike looks like a Swift. Combo of TIG and fillet, often with Suntour brakes like the rear. Looks like the front got and upgrade to the brake with the new fork and stem.


----------



## Davomoto (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes sent pics of it to you guys last year when I first saw the drop bar bike.


----------

